# New, shy and scared



## CheekySweetAngel (Sep 20, 2007)

My name is Leanne (my friends call my Leigh), i am 25 years old and i live in North Wales, UK.

I have been struggling with DPD since 2004, i was recently diagnosed with DPD and was told that i had been suffering from it since 2004.

I am not sure what is allowed to be discussed in the welcome thread, so i wont add anything else unless anyone has a question/questions for me.

When i was assesed by a psycharist she explained to me that i have a switch off button where everything gets too much and i disconnect from my body.

I could really do with some advice and hopefully understanding, i am unaware still of much of my thinking and how much DPD is responsible for many things in my life.

Thank you so much for reading, i hope you are all well.

Take Care 
Leanne 
xxx


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

hey there.
dp/dr is definitely a protective mechanism, even though it can be quite disturbing at times.  if you have any questions feel free to post in the main discussion section.


----------



## james23 (Sep 27, 2009)

whoever signed me up for this!!!haha very funny!!!!


----------



## falga183 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, my name is Amanda. I am a 22yr. old Nursing Student from the Louisiana, US. I can relate to DP/DR being a protective mechanism. I have been dealing with this disorder since I have been in 6th grade. For years I knew something was wrong with me but i could not explain it to friends, doctors, or family without feeling crazy. I didn't know other people in the world actually felt what i was feeling.I have an attack usually every day. My attacks tend to happen when I am put in an uncomfortable situation. Other times i find it happening when i am in a crowd of people. I have an out of body experience. My mind blanks out and my senses are distored. I feel like i am in a dream and it's very frightening. The worst part is when i am with a group of people and it starts happening and trying to stay as focused as i can to avoid anyone from noticing anything is happening to me. I never really thought about DP being a protective mechanism until i read your post. It seems as though with myself this may very well be the case. Many people describe it as anxiety but the difference with DP and anxiety is the distorted senses, and out of body feeling.


----------



## falga183 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, my name is Amanda. I am a 22yr. old Nursing Student from the Louisiana, US. I can relate to DP/DR being a protective mechanism. I have been dealing with this disorder since I have been in 6th grade. For years I knew something was wrong with me but i could not explain it to friends, doctors, or family without feeling crazy. I didn't know other people in the world actually felt what i was feeling.I have an attack usually every day. My attacks tend to happen when I am put in an uncomfortable situation. Other times i find it happening when i am in a crowd of people. I have an out of body experience. My mind blanks out and my senses are distored. I feel like i am in a dream and it's very frightening. The worst part is when i am with a group of people and it starts happening and trying to stay as focused as i can to avoid anyone from noticing anything is happening to me. I never really thought about DP being a protective mechanism until i read your post. It seems as though with myself this may very well be the case. Many people describe it as anxiety but the difference with DP and anxiety is the distorted senses, and out of body feeling.


----------

